# i ran out of food!!!!!



## dansmana (Sep 3, 2008)

what do i do?

i have some meal worms. should i just fill his bowl with those?

ill get more food tomarro but what do i do for tonight

please reply fast


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

That's awful. 

There is no way you can get the food you were feeding? 
A quick change in food (to something for tonight) and then a quick change back to the food you were using is sure to cause an upset tummy.


----------

